# Hunter - Friday, 12/8/2006



## Greg (Nov 30, 2006)

I was thinking about Jiminy for this day but it looks like they're not going to reopen until 12/9. So...anyone interested in a little warm-up for the 12/15 gathering on Friday, 12/8?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> I was thinking about Jiminy for this day but it looks like they're not going to reopen until 12/9. So...anyone interested in a little warm-up for the 12/15 gathering on Friday, 12/8?



If you had posted this yesterday I may have gone, but i told my boss that I would work that day since I had nothing to do.:angry:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2006)

Greg said:


> I was thinking about Jiminy for this day but it looks like they're not going to reopen until 12/9. So...anyone interested in a little warm-up for the 12/15 gathering on Friday, 12/8?



I might be flying back from Paris on Thursday instead of Friday.  The wife is going away the following week so I won't be able to go to Sundown on 12/13.  This day might be a possibility.  I will check with the wife before committing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2006)

What's the outlook on this Friday?  I feel so detached being out of the country.  I want to make some turns on Friday.  I was hoping to meet some AZes in the process.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> What's the outlook on this Friday?  I feel so detached being out of the country.  I want to make some turns on Friday.  I was hoping to meet some AZes in the process.



I expect a fair amount of snowmaking to take place this week. They will be closed until Wednesday which should give them some time to really prep the surface. I expect a couple top-to-bottom runs, but they basically had to start over this weekend after the deluge on Friday. Keep an eye here for up to the minute info:

http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/
http://www.huntermtn.com/skicond.html


----------



## dmc (Dec 4, 2006)

Greg said:


> I expect a fair amount of snowmaking to take place this week. They will be closed until Wednesday which should give them some time to really prep the surface. I expect a couple top-to-bottom runs, but they basically had to start over this weekend after the deluge on Friday. Keep an eye here for up to the minute info:
> 
> http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/
> http://www.huntermtn.com/skicond.html



Was hanging with a friend who works at the hill...  He was EXTREMELY optimistic that there will be a lot of terrain open by Friday...
His comment was _"it's so much easier to make and maintain snow when we don't have to open"_..

Friday should ROCK!  Thursday I'll be out and give a report...


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2006)

dmc said:


> Was hanging with a friend who works at the hill...  He was EXTREMELY optimistic that there will be a lot of terrain open by Friday...
> His comment was _"it's so much easier to make and maintain snow when we don't have to open"_..
> 
> Friday should ROCK!  Thursday I'll be out and give a report...



Very cool. Can't wait.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just a few more days until my first turns of the season!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2006)

They must have been pounded out snow last night. Forecast looks good too. Should be a good day. Looks like Belt will be open by then. Hoping for another variation on the front like Minya or Ike. Either way the snow should be nice.


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2006)

Best thing is mountain creek and some pocono resorts are opening which thins the amount of people out...

I'll be on the hill tomorrow through Sunday..  Got next Friday off too...


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2006)

dmc said:


> Best thing is mountain creek and some pocono resorts are opening which thins the amount of people out...
> 
> I'll be on the hill tomorrow through Sunday..  Got next Friday off too...



So you'll be out Friday? I'll look for you. Gonna meet Grassi at the summit map at 9:30 so join us if you want...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 6, 2006)

By how good Snow was yesterday and how much snow Hunter can lay down in just a few days.... I am sure its going to be sweet!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> By how good Snow was yesterday and how much snow Hunter can lay down in just a few days.... I am sure its going to be sweet!!



With the consistent cold this week, I think it will be very good too. I just wish they had another variation down the front. 50% chance for snow on Friday now... Woohoo!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2006)

They just opened the Belt!!!


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't know what time I'll be getting out - but we'll find each other if I can't make 930...


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2006)

dmc said:


> but we'll find each other if I can't make 930...



Yep - looking like just the mainline. Hopefully, we'll get a variation or two...


----------



## Eski (Dec 6, 2006)

was gonna hit the free bd ski at Bealleayre but it looks like they've got one trail, so Hunter it is


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.huntermtn.com/news.html said:
			
		

> Snowmaking Thursday night: Tonight we'll be spreading out onto Minya Konka and Lower Crossover, Off Broadway, Gateway, Mossy Brook and Eisenhower. On Friday night, we hope to expand out to include Madison Avenue, and Wayout on Hunter West!



Doubt we'll get Minya or Ike for tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

Word!  

```
Lake Effect Snow Advisory

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
1143 AM EST THU DEC 7 2006

NYZ038-040-047-058-063-072300-
/O.NEW.KALY.LE.Y.0007.061207T1800Z-061208T1700Z/
SOUTHERN HERKIMER-MONTGOMERY-SCHOHARIE-WESTERN GREENE-
WESTERN ULSTER-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ILION...HERKIMER...LITTLE FALLS...
MOHAWK...FRANKFORT...DOLGEVILLE...AMSTERDAM...WELLSVILLE...
COBLESKILL...MIDDLEBURGH...[B]HUNTER[/B]...TANNERSVILLE...WINDHAM...
SUNDOWN...ELLENVILLE...WOODSTOCK...WEST HURLEY...KERHONKSON...
NAPANOCH...PHOENICIA
1143 AM EST THU DEC 7 2006

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 12 PM EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT
SNOW ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 12 PM EST FRIDAY.

ARCTIC AIR WILL SPREAD THROUGH THE REGION THROUGH TONIGHT AND
TOMORROW. THE COLD AIR TRACKING OVER LAKE ONTARIO WILL PRODUCE
SNOW SHOWER ACTIVITY THAT WILL AFFECT AREAS FROM SOUTHERN HERKIMER
COUNTY...THROUGH MONTGOMERY...SCHOHARIE...WESTERN GREEN AND
WESTERN ULSTER COUNTIES. LOWER ELEVATION SHOULD SEE UP TO 3 INCHES
OF SNOW WHILE [B]HIGHER ELEVATIONS SEE 3 TO 6 INCHES BEFORE ENDING
MIDDAY FRIDAY[/B].

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY MEANS LAKE-EFFECT SNOW IS FORECAST
THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DIFFICULT IN SOME AREAS. LAKE-EFFECT SNOW
SHOWERS TYPICALLY ALIGN THEMSELVES IN BANDS AND WILL LIKELY BE
INTENSE ENOUGH TO DROP SEVERAL INCHES IN LOCALIZED AREAS. USE
CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING.
```


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> Doubt we'll get Minya or Ike for tomorrow. Oh well.



Not legally anyway.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2006)

just got in a half hour ago...  H>B>K and Belt...  Great coverage... It's a little drizly down low but snowing up top..  Snowmakers over on Minya and Lower XOver... though i may have seen fresh tire tracks down Wayout as well...

Here's a quick vid i took of HBK...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkMdT3jlbT8


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

dmc said:


> just got in...  H>B>K and Belt...  Great coverage... It's a little drizly down low but snowing up top..  Snowmakers over on Minya and Lower XOver... though i may have seen fresh tire tracks down Wayout as well...



Cool. Keep us posted on the snow this afternoon/evening. I plan to be there for 8 am to pick up my pass. They're supposed to start on Wayout tomorrow night, I think.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

dmc said:


> Here's a quick vid i took of HBK...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkMdT3jlbT8



You're the effin man, D! Thank you for that. Looks like really good side-to-side coverage. Let's get a few inches down over that tonight. Rad! Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> You're the effin man, D! Thank you for that. Looks like really good side-to-side coverage. Let's get a few inches down over that tonight. Rad! Can't wait for tomorrow!



One from Belt brewing on YouTube right now..


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbSm7qSbvV4 << Belt Parkway... My first and last time of the season most likely...


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

dmc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbSm7qSbvV4 << Belt Parkway... My first and last time of the season most likely...



Looks crowded. 

Kinda gloomy up there today, huh? Hopefully, you'll get some snow. BTW, feel free to use BBCode to embed your YouTube vids:

*HKB:*


*Belt:*


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2006)

May get up to 7" by tomorrow...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice Vids Doug.  What's the music credit on the first one?


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Nice Vids Doug.  What's the music credit on the first one?




Ryan Adams: "New York,New York"

2nd one is 
Pink Floyd: Careful with that axe, Eugene"


----------

